# Please show me your VCA Alhambra 5 motive stacking?



## lovequality

can you please show me your VCA bracelet stacking? I was wondering to see how three or four diffrent VCA Alhambra will look together on the wrist? TIA !!


----------



## Chanelle

would like to see that too


----------



## I'll take two

lovequality said:


> can you please show me your VCA bracelet stacking? I was wondering to see how three or four diffrent VCA Alhambra will look together on the wrist? TIA !!



It is a bit close up but this is a pic I had in my photo library .


----------



## monidda

I only have two so it might not help you but I do love them stacked together and wear them all the time with a plain band. Cannot wait to try them on with my new signature perlee that will arrive from KL early august.


----------



## allure244

saved this image from a TV show so it's not the greatest quality


----------



## lovequality

Thank you all so much! I love it all


----------



## MYH

Bumping this thread since I’m hoping to see more pics. Can I see your stacks? With other 5 motif Alhambra bracelets or with other oval bangles or even leather bracelets?  I’m wondering if I should go down that slippery slope of multiple Alhambra bracelets or stay restrained at one?

What are your thoughts? The more the merrier or keep it simple?

Here is my 5 motif mop with some leather Hermès bracelets.


----------



## Carrierae

MYH said:


> Bumping this thread since I’m hoping to see more pics. Can I see your stacks? With other 5 motif Alhambra bracelets or with other oval bangles or even leather bracelets?  I’m wondering if I should go down that slippery slope of multiple Alhambra bracelets or stay restrained at one?
> 
> What are your thoughts? The more the merrier or keep it simple?
> 
> Here is my 5 motif mop with some leather Hermès bracelets.
> View attachment 4094029
> View attachment 4094030



So glad you posted these! I love Hermes leather bracelets...especially the Kelly Double Tour and BeHapi! I’ve been looking at the 5 motif to stack them with my H bracelets. I just might have to pull the trigger now!


----------



## Bethc

I’ll add some of mine [emoji179]
	

		
			
		

		
	




This was just playing around too many to wear at the same time 







One more


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> I’ll add some of mine [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180059
> 
> 
> This was just playing around too many to wear at the same time
> 
> View attachment 4180060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180061
> 
> 
> One more
> 
> View attachment 4180062


Oh my Beth, you have the most amazing collection of stunning VCA.


----------



## kimber418

Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


----------



## bhurry

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


Omg, this is so beautiful.  My dream stack.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


Stunning!


----------



## MYH

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


This is just so gorgeous!! I’d love each one of your bracelets!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


This is the most perfect VCA stack ever.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

this one is mine! for my next one I really want to get the 4 motifs Lucky Alhambra bracelet


----------



## Meowwu

I have posted this before in another thread. 


A paring that I didn’t quite like.


----------



## JPeace

Love all 3!  I've been going back and forth between MOP and YG for months.  Which one is your favorite and why?  Would love to hear your thoughts.



NYCGIRLY said:


> this one is mine! for my next one I really want to get the 4 motifs Lucky Alhambra bracelet


----------



## NYCGIRLY

JPeace said:


> Love all 3!  I've been going back and forth between MOP and YG for months.  Which one is your favorite and why?  Would love to hear your thoughts.



Definitely go with MOP....I am not that happy with the yg actually....its a bit underwhelming......wish it wasn't so plain.


----------



## MYH

NYCGIRLY said:


> this one is mine! for my next one I really want to get the 4 motifs Lucky Alhambra bracelet


May I ask if all your VCA bracelets are the same length? Or is the bottom one a link or two longer?


----------



## MYH

My new stack!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> My new stack!!
> View attachment 4199613



Aaaaah, GORGEOUS !


----------



## MYH

BBC said:


> Aaaaah, GORGEOUS !


Thank you. I told myself I was gonna quit Alhambra soon but then I saw guilloche. Uh oh


----------



## joanneminnie

Ladies, are the stones easily scratches when stacked together?


----------



## Bonheur

Great pics ladies! When stacking the 5-motifs, do they all sort of fall over each other at the wrist when your hands are down? Mine does that a lot and get slightly tangled. They’re pretty loose though so I might have to get them resized.


----------



## MYH

Yes i think the looser they are, the more likely that is to happen. Also if you resize, they all need to be the same length so they stack nicely. 




Bonheur said:


> Great pics ladies! When stacking the 5-motifs, do they all sort of fall over each other at the wrist when your hands are down? Mine does that a lot and get slightly tangled. They’re pretty loose though so I might have to get them resized.


----------



## MYH

joanneminnie said:


> Ladies, are the stones easily scratches when stacked together?


No I find mine do not seem to overlap much


----------



## Bonheur

MYH said:


> Yes i think the looser they are, the more likely that is to happen. Also if you resize, they all need to be the same length so they stack nicely.



I might get one tightened slightly so it sits just above the one at the wrist. My SA has also linked 2 bracelets together and do a wrap-around.


----------



## janiepie

MYH said:


> No I find mine do not seem to overlap much


I've always wondered this because whenever I layer necklaces they end up tangling all day long. I'd love to stack bracelets but don't want to fiddle with them all the time!  I have my eyes on the guilloché too!!


----------



## JeanGranger

I'll take two said:


> It is a bit close up but this is a pic I had in my photo library .





Bethc said:


> I’ll add some of mine [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180059
> 
> 
> This was just playing around too many to wear at the same time
> 
> View attachment 4180060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180061
> 
> 
> One more
> 
> View attachment 4180062




I love Vintage Alhambra Bracelet in White gold  But white gold very limited choice


----------



## sakuramickey

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


Such a gorgeous stack!! I am thinking to buy two perlee pearl gold bracelet to wear with the perlee clover bracelet (in between the gold perlee pearls). But not sure if it too much? Any thoughts?


----------



## wearawishbone

HI PF! I just purchased my first VCA Alhambra bracelet (5 motif). I want to wear it with my Love but has anyone had issue with scratching or damage from the continual movement? I know the love with scratch over time but what about the VCA alhambra? Will this damage the details?  Also, any thoughts on best way to wear (in front of or behingd the love) Thanks!


----------



## Mpassan03

wearawishbone said:


> HI PF! I just purchased my first VCA Alhambra bracelet (5 motif). I want to wear it with my Love but has anyone had issue with scratching or damage from the continual movement? I know the love with scratch over time but what about the VCA alhambra? Will this damage the details?  Also, any thoughts on best way to wear (in front of or behingd the love) Thanks!



I got my MOP Alhambra bracelet shortened and I wear it behind my love (closer to elbow) if that makes sense.  I have had no issues with love scratching it. If I did not get it shortened it would have annoyed me because it would get tangled and fall all the way down my hand over the Love. I also stack my new Cartier juc in front of the love & the three look amazing together!


----------



## wearawishbone

Mpassan03 said:


> I got my MOP Alhambra bracelet shortened and I wear it behind my love (closer to elbow) if that makes sense.  I have had no issues with love scratching it. If I did not get it shortened it would have annoyed me because it would get tangled and fall all the way down my hand over the Love. I also stack my new Cartier juc in front of the love & the three look amazing together!


That’s a great idea! Thank you @Mpassan03 ☺️


----------



## 8seventeen19

I only have the anniversary 5 motif bracelet but I love stacking it with my Perlée and Frivole pieces. I'm not sure what else to add at this point.


----------



## baghagg

shoeaddictklw said:


> I'm not sure what else to add at this point.



Absolutely nothing!  It's perfect just the way it is!!! [emoji8]


----------



## EpiFanatic

Chalcedony and WG, onyx and WG and my absolutely gorgeous WG perlee that I NEVER take off.  I usually wear the perlee by itself though.


----------



## EpiFanatic

shoeaddictklw said:


> I only have the anniversary 5 motif bracelet but I love stacking it with my Perlée and Frivole pieces. I'm not sure what else to add at this point.



Dream stack!!  [emoji7]


----------



## lisawhit

yellow gold....I find it helpful to differentiate between Yg and Pg


----------



## chanelchic2002

Here is my stack


----------



## Summerof89




----------



## mimibee

I currently have one MOP bracelet and wonder if it looks good to link two vintage bracelets together to use as a necklace? Have you ladies try wearing them this way? Thinking to buy another bracelet...


----------



## Summerof89

mimibee said:


> I currently have one MOP bracelet and wonder if it looks good to link two vintage bracelets together to use as a necklace? Have you ladies try wearing them this way? Thinking to buy another bracelet...



I want to do this too but my bracelets are of different stones


----------



## nicole0612

mimibee said:


> I currently have one MOP bracelet and wonder if it looks good to link two vintage bracelets together to use as a necklace? Have you ladies try wearing them this way? Thinking to buy another bracelet...



It looks cute if you have a petite neckline and wear your hair down. With hair up the clasps kind of bother me.


----------



## Bethc

2 new stacking pics [emoji170]


----------



## Cat2708

I have a question

I went to VCA and only had them clean my 5 motif all gold bracelet twice. 

I remembered there was an engraving on the side of the clover and now looking at it I don’t see it anymore. 
Can someone tell me if theirs has it? Or has worn away after “soft polish- a cream they used”


----------



## lynne_ross

Cat2708 said:


> I have a question
> 
> I went to VCA and only had them clean my 5 motif all gold bracelet twice.
> 
> I remembered there was an engraving on the side of the clover and now looking at it I don’t see it anymore.
> Can someone tell me if theirs has it? Or has worn away after “soft polish- a cream they used”


I have had VCA clean my gold motif necklace a few times using the machine they have and I wear it daily and the code is still there. I would need a magnifying glass to read though and my necklace is only a year old. 
Might want to ask your SA.


----------



## Cat2708

lynne_ross said:


> I have had VCA clean my gold motif necklace a few times using the machine they have and I wear it daily and the code is still there. I would need a magnifying glass to read though and my necklace is only a year old.
> Might want to ask your SA.



I called and they said since it is a soft bracelet and the wear and tear would make it smoother

I also wear it with 3 loves so perhaps that’s what happened . They said they can re inscript it but if it’s wear and tear I think it will happen again..


----------



## chanelchic2002

My current **stack**


----------



## EpiFanatic

Having fun with these...



View attachment 4471827


----------



## XCCX

NYCGIRLY said:


> this one is mine! for my next one I really want to get the 4 motifs Lucky Alhambra bracelet



Hi!

I love your stack!

May I ask you what size is your love? I see you don’t have your VCA ones shortened?

I have size 18 love and I know the VCA has the same circumference so I was wondering how they’re going to look like together..


----------



## marbella8

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......



My favorite stacking photo ever!


----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> My favorite stacking photo ever!


Yes!!! Wow!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My turquoise 5 motifs stacking today. My baby Dixie is16 year old young girl.[emoji190]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sigh! Just when I thought I didn’t need any more 5 motif  bracelets I come across your fab pictures ladies! Gorgeous!



chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 4470720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current **stack**





EpiFanatic said:


> Having fun with these...
> View attachment 4471822
> View attachment 4471824
> View attachment 4471826
> View attachment 4471827
> View attachment 4471828





birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise 5 motifs stacking today. My baby Dixie is16 year old young girl.[emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682329


----------



## Maymyothu

I just got into VCA, my one and only bracelet..


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> My turquoise 5 motifs stacking today. My baby Dixie is16 year old young girl.[emoji190]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682329



PERFECTION, ALL OF IT - and Dixie, too!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Notorious Pink said:


> PERFECTION, ALL OF IT - and Dixie, too!!!


Thank you gorgeous! I appreciate your kind comment. [emoji7]


----------



## lisawhit

Gold 5 motif MOP and Gold 5 motif with perlee gold


----------



## nicole0612

lisawhit said:


> Gold 5 motif MOP and Gold 5 motif with perlee gold



Your plume is also gorgeous! I love the color.


----------



## lisawhit

nicole0612 said:


> Your plume is also gorgeous! I love the color.


Thank you


----------



## marbella8

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes!!! Wow!!!



I know, I bought and returned a turquoise bracelet a few months ago because it didn’t look good to me. Oops, if I’d seen this photo, I’d probably kept it, as I have the ball bracelet.


----------



## jenayb

Subtle right wrist stack today. Makes working from home a little more sparkly. 
Hope everyone is safe and healthy. ❤️


----------



## fdc

Hi, does anyone have the stack with sweet Alhambra? I’m thinking about getting one in onyx and one in malachite as my wrists are tiny but it seems everyone only have vintage size. Is sweet Alhambra too small?


----------



## surfer

The stacks- however I don’t usually wear them this way as they are too big on me and I prefer to link them up


----------



## Meowwu

surfer said:


> The stacks- however I don’t usually wear them this way as they are too big on me and I prefer to link them up


 Drool!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

jenaywins said:


> Subtle right wrist stack today. Makes working from home a little more sparkly.
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy. ❤️



Gorgeous!! Is that YG GMOP? Was about to place a SO for exactly this combo before all hell broke loose!


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Is that YG GMOP? Was about to place a SO for exactly this combo before all hell broke loose!



Thank you. It's RG GMOP - definitely my favourite SO.


----------



## lisawhit

Today’s stack


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> The stacks- however I don’t usually wear them this way as they are too big on me and I prefer to link them up


Gorgeous stack 
Is the carnelian one pink gold?


----------



## surfer

DreamingPink said:


> Gorgeous stack
> Is the carnelian one pink gold?


Yes I think so!


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## JPeace

How has your malachite bracelet held up?  Any color changes?



surfer said:


> The stacks- however I don’t usually wear them this way as they are too big on me and I prefer to link them up


----------



## surfer

DreamingPink said:


> Gorgeous stack
> Is the carnelian one pink gold?


I think so yes!


----------



## surfer

JPeace said:


> How has your malachite bracelet held up?  Any color changes?


No mine is like new and shiny but I don’t wear them as bracelet much!


----------



## Bethc

A few stacking pics... I miss wearing my jewelry while in lockdown [emoji173]️


----------



## DS2006

Bethc said:


> A few stacking pics... I miss wearing my jewelry while in lockdown [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733829
> View attachment 4733830
> View attachment 4733831
> View attachment 4733832



I adore all your pieces, but I especially love onyx and turquoise together!!! 

Oh, and I have a question? Do you think the onyx pave bracelet is worth getting over the all onyx SO?


----------



## lovieluvslux

That  turquoise ring is so p-r-e-t-t-y.


----------



## deedeedor

EpiFanatic said:


> Having fun with these...
> View attachment 4471822
> View attachment 4471824
> View attachment 4471826
> View attachment 4471827
> 
> View attachment 4471828


I really love how the white gold and onyx stacking looks

I did not know that they make 5 motifs in plain white gold. Did you special order it?


----------



## EpiFanatic

deedeedor said:


> I really love how the white gold and onyx stacking looks
> 
> I did not know that they make 5 motifs in plain white gold. Did you special order it?


Yes, it was a special order.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, it was a special order.



The WG looks gorgeous with the RG!


----------



## MYH

I wouldn’t really wear all 5 at once but took a pic and thought I’d update this thread


----------



## allure244

Was debating between the onyx and carnelian and got the carnelian as it’s a gorgeous blood red color. Often the carnelian I see is more brownish or orangey red.


----------



## DS2006

allure244 said:


> Was debating between the onyx and carnelian and got the carnelian as it’s a gorgeous blood red color. Often the carnelian I see is more brownish or orangey red.
> 
> View attachment 4785303



 I think you were wise to get carnelian when you find an excellent color! You can get the onyx anytime!


----------



## lisawhit

todays stack


----------



## bhurry

lisawhit said:


> todays stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795586


Love the stack.  May I ask what size is your perlee bracelet?


----------



## lisawhit

bhurry said:


> Love the stack.  May I ask what size is your perlee bracelet?


Thank you 

The perlee is a Medium


----------



## wt880014

I am relatively new to VCA. All of these stacks look so lovely!
Would someone be kind enough to post a picture of what a bracelet stack looks like with their wrist down by their side.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wt880014 said:


> I am relatively new to VCA. All of these stacks look so lovely!
> Would someone be kind enough to post a picture of what a bracelet stack looks like with their wrist down by their side.



ha - that’s the trick, isn’t it?

Everyone’s stacks look so lovely organized and sorted on the wrist. Arm down will be quite a different story...arm down after a few minutes will be yet another story.

Most people it doesn’t bother, and some love a jumbled look, but it’s why I personally prefer bangles.  My (non-VCA) stack involves three bangle styles and two tennis styles and I’m always “fixing” them.


----------



## EpiFanatic

wt880014 said:


> I am relatively new to VCA. All of these stacks look so lovely!
> Would someone be kind enough to post a picture of what a bracelet stack looks like with their wrist down by their side.


Hope this helps.


----------



## wt880014

Oh yes thank you! Beautiful! That’s exactly what I needed to see.


----------



## EpiFanatic

wt880014 said:


> Oh yes thank you! Beautiful! That’s exactly what I needed to see.


I should make a disclaimer. I wear my bracelets very tightly. If you like them loose, they will crossover more.


----------



## lisawhit

the most I wear is 3 at a time


----------



## LuckyMe14

For GMOP owners, which stone would you pair it with as a 5 motif bracelet? I have a GMOP YG all stone bracelet and looking for another to compliment each other. Unfortunately I cannot afford pave at the moment, so it needs to be gold or a stone version. Anyone have pictures or a stack with GMOP   (PG/YG)? I need some inspiration!!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Does anyone have photos of what x3 bracelets look like as a necklace?


----------



## ffflyin

EpiFanatic said:


> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4798336
> View attachment 4798337
> View attachment 4798338


Love how simple yet cool/elegant your full WG stack is!

May I ask if you have encountered any issues with the colour of your WG "dulling" out with wear? I am looking to purchase this soon!

By any chance does anyone on this forum have a photo of the VCA signature perlee bracelet stacked with a yellow gold alhambra 5-motif piece? I find it tough to locate enough mixed metal pairings using the VCA signature bracelet and alhambra 5-motif!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ffflyin

lisawhit said:


> Today’s stack


Hello! Did you alter the lengths on any of your bracelets so they would stack neatly? They look to sit well without too much entanglement! x


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I don’t normally stack my bracelets because I don’t want them to get scratched/tangled, but here’s a crazy stacking photo just for fun. Can’t wait to have two more bracelets joining me soon.


----------



## ffflyin

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I don’t normally stack my bracelets because I don’t want them to get scratched/tangled, but here’s a crazy stacking photo just for fun. Can’t wait to have two more bracelets joining me soon.
> 
> View attachment 4855105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855106


An actual candy shop on your wrist!


----------



## isabelmidori

kimber418 said:


> Here is mine today..... Only my turquoise 5 motif alhambra but lots of little alhambras on my Perlee Clover......


How do you like the pearls of gold bracelet? I have been considering getting this bracelet for stacking with my perleee signature but the pearls of gold just seems quite expensive for how plain it looks. Thoughts?


----------



## Dancing Pandas

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I don’t normally stack my bracelets because I don’t want them to get scratched/tangled, but here’s a crazy stacking photo just for fun. Can’t wait to have two more bracelets joining me soon.
> 
> View attachment 4855105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855106



Love this!! The colours are so vibrant

Is that jewellery collection in the background because its truly spectacular!! Such a range of colours


----------



## EpiFanatic

ffflyin said:


> Love how simple yet cool/elegant your full WG stack is!
> 
> May I ask if you have encountered any issues with the colour of your WG "dulling" out with wear? I am looking to purchase this soon!
> 
> By any chance does anyone on this forum have a photo of the VCA signature perlee bracelet stacked with a yellow gold alhambra 5-motif piece? I find it tough to locate enough mixed metal pairings using the VCA signature bracelet and alhambra 5-motif!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No issues with dulling. But I don’t stack more then 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## yubonita

jenaywins said:


> Subtle right wrist stack today. Makes working from home a little more sparkly.
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy. ❤


It looks gorgeous! What is your wrist size?


----------



## ohsohappy

isabelmidori said:


> How do you like the pearls of gold bracelet? I have been considering getting this bracelet for stacking with my perleee signature but the pearls of gold just seems quite expensive for how plain it looks. Thoughts?


Honestly, I felt the same way so I was reluctant to purchase it.  But as I see it more, I find it really adds lightness, coolness and effortlessness.  So finally I ordered it before this price increase lol


----------



## jenayb

yubonita said:


> It looks gorgeous! What is your wrist size?



I am a 17 in Cartier Love and 16 in Cartier JUC if this helps.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Dancing Pandas said:


> Love this!! The colours are so vibrant
> 
> Is that jewellery collection in the background because its truly spectacular!! Such a range of colours



Thank you!


----------



## honhon

Converting my 20 motif necklace into bracelet and it’s a perfect 5 wrap piece!


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> Converting my 20 motif necklace into bracelet and it’s a perfect 5 wrap piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857417



i never do that and I know I should....might have to copy you today!


----------



## missie1

Finally able to add to the thread as it’s one of my favorites.  My stack finally out in real world


----------



## tenshix

missie1 said:


> Finally able to add to the thread as it’s one of my favorites.  My stack finally out in real world


Stunning!!! Love love love


----------



## Feliciaffm

Ladiiies, You have such wonderful taste — may I ask for some thoughts:

 I am relatively nee to VCA and just bought a 5 motif YG Alhambra bracelet. Now I am not sure how it is supposed to look like when your hand is down. See attached pics. I am thinking about buying one more and/or stack it with a perlee bracelet/love bracelet. Is it too long? Did you get yours shortened?


----------



## Feliciaffm

MYH said:


> May I ask if all your VCA bracelets are the same length? Or is the bottom one a link or two longer?



Would love to hear your views too!


----------



## missie1

Feliciaffm said:


> Would love to hear your views too!


Congratulations on your beautiful bracelet.  It’s a personal preference on deciding to shorten your bracelet.  Some people like to leave long so they can combine with necklaces. I shortened all my Alhambra’s and wear snug as this more or less keeps them in place versus jumbled and scratching other bracelets. IMO this bracelet is too large and needs to be shortened


----------



## Feliciaffm

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful bracelet.  It’s a personal preference on deciding to shorten your bracelet.  Some people like to leave long so they can combine with necklaces. I shortened all my Alhambra’s and wear snug as this more or less keeps them in place versus jumbled and scratching other bracelets. IMO this bracelet is too large and needs to be shortened


Thank you so much for your swift reply! ♥️

Do you shorten them all at the same length or do you have them in different sizes so the one at the bottom is slightly longer?


----------



## missie1

Feliciaffm said:


> Thank you so much for your swift reply! ♥
> 
> Do you shorten them all at the same length or do you have them in different sizes so the one at the bottom is slightly longer?


I shorten mine all to the same length.  I like to stack and don’t like my bracelets to move much.  Also they have to remove 2 links at a time so if you leave one longer it will definitely move and jumble on the other bracelets


----------



## Feliciaffm

Lovely Ladies, What do you think of combining a YG guilloche, MOP, Perlee clovers and Cartier love bracelet? Or maybe a Perlee Perles instead of Cartier love bracelet? Too much?


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hello to all!

Do any of you own a RG hammered and WG MOP combo? Can you kindly share?
Thanks a ton!


----------



## missie1

Feliciaffm said:


> Lovely Ladies, What do you think of combining a YG guilloche, MOP, Perlee clovers and Cartier love bracelet? Or maybe a Perlee Perles instead of Cartier love bracelet? Too much?


I think it could definitely work however they recommend not stacking the guilloche because of scratches.  I would do  perles over love unless you already have love.  My reason being is that Perlee Clover and love don’t sit flush together  for some strange reason that bugs me.


----------



## DS2006

Feliciaffm said:


> Lovely Ladies, What do you think of combining a YG guilloche, MOP, Perlee clovers and Cartier love bracelet? Or maybe a Perlee Perles instead of Cartier love bracelet? Too much?



I agree with not stacking guilloche since it will be scratched by other bracelets and would wear it alone. The original hammered solid gold version is safer to stack with other bracelets.  I personally would stick with Perlee bracelets over Love. The rounded edges of Perlee bracelets might do less damage when stacking other bracelets.


----------



## Feliciaffm

missie1 said:


> I think it could definitely work however they recommend not stacking the guilloche because of scratches.  I would do  perles over love unless you already have love.  My reason being is that Perlee Clover and love don’t sit flush together  for some strange reason that bugs me.



I think so too — the design of the love and the Perlee clover does not look as good together in my opinion. However, I find the Perles quite expensive for just a gold bangle. Maybe I should go for a tennis instead to add some more bling to the stack? I see your point with the scratches. On the other hand jewelry to me is an item of use  I might just give it a try and see how it goes. Btw, the SA was not too happy about me stacking my watch either


----------



## missie1

Feliciaffm said:


> I think so too — the design of the love and the Perlee clover does not look as good together in my opinion. However, I find the Perles quite expensive for just a gold bangle. Maybe I should go for a tennis instead to add some more bling to the stack? I see your point with the scratches. On the other hand jewelry to me is an item of use  I might just give it a try and see how it goes. Btw, the SA was not too happy about me stacking my watch either


I agree it is a lot for a plain gold bangle  but it does work in a stack.  I absolutely love a tennis bracelet mixed into a stack so I definitely would put the 5k towards a tennis vs the plain bangle.   It gives it a pop and adds that depth to a stack.   I am a stack girl also but I just wear bracelets snug so they don’t really jumble  or scratch the watch


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Do any of you own a RG hammered and WG MOP combo? Can you kindly share?
> Thanks a ton!


Very old pic of mine.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Feliciaffm

missie1 said:


> I agree it is a lot for a plain gold bangle  but it does work in a stack.  I absolutely love a tennis bracelet mixed into a stack so I definitely would put the 5k towards a tennis vs the plain bangle.   It gives it a pop and adds that depth to a stack.   I am a stack girl also but I just wear bracelets snug so they don’t really jumble  or scratch the watch


Yep, I think I‘ll have a look what I can find and going to buy the Perles later on..Also I have fallen for Rlx lately so there are some nice things on top of the whishlist


----------



## missie1

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 5263390


Loving this stack


----------



## rileygirl

missie1 said:


> Loving this stack


thank you.  I ended up taking the juc off before going to work.


----------



## missie1

rileygirl said:


> thank you.  I ended up taking the juc off before going to work.


You did. I love love the JUC with it. The diamonds give the right amount of sparkle


----------



## rileygirl

missie1 said:


> You did. I love love the JUC with it. The diamonds give the right amount of sparkle


I love the juc with the VCA.  I would totaly wear just the juc with the vca but I don't take my Loves off and my other wrist has my Apple Watch.  Doing a lot of work on the computer today so less is better


----------



## lvmon

Adding to this too, 2 chalcedony 5 motif bracelets  in a stack! Thanks @BigAkoya For giving me this idea…


----------



## mmiller769

Malachite and TE


----------



## sassification

Can someone pls show stacking of 5 motif VA WG MOP with 5 motif VA Onyx pave bracelet?


----------



## sassification

lvmon said:


> Adding to this too, 2 chalcedony 5 motif bracelets  in a stack! Thanks @BigAkoya For giving me this idea…
> View attachment 5415557


Wow u must love chalcedony a lot to have 2 5 motifs in this! Nice!


----------



## lvmon

sassification said:


> Wow u must love chalcedony a lot to have 2 5 motifs in this! Nice!


Thanks @sassification. I really love how unique each stone is. Also have 10 motif necklace and ordered matching earrings.


----------



## andybb

EpiFanatic said:


> Very old pic of mine.
> 
> View attachment 5263383


I love your stack! Is your WG with diamonds pave or pure/solid white gold? I with they had the pure WG version on the website already!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

andybb said:


> I love your stack! Is your WG with diamonds pave or pure/solid white gold? I with they had the pure WG version on the website already!!


This is an all WG five motif. No pave.


----------



## allanrvj

So much eye candy in this thread.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Playing around with stacking options. What I have come to realize is that my chalcedony makes every combo more interesting and beautiful.


----------



## Newbie2016

Is that onyx with white gold in the 4th picture?  I love Chalcedony too!


----------



## addiCCted

EpiFanatic said:


> Playing around with stacking options. What I have come to realize is that my chalcedony makes every combo more interesting and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5634650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634654



How many carats is the tennis bracelet? Im thinking of getting one too and don't want it to be too small or too big.. yours look just right


----------



## EpiFanatic

Newbie2016 said:


> Is that onyx with white gold in the 4th picture?  I love Chalcedony too!


Yes it is.


----------



## EpiFanatic

addiCCted said:


> How many carats is the tennis bracelet? Im thinking of getting one too and don't want it to be too small or too big.. yours look just right


It started out more than 5 but I shortened it significantly so it’s 4.9something.


----------



## addiCCted

EpiFanatic said:


> It started out more than 5 but I shortened it significantly so it’s 4.9something.


All of it is gorgeous but I esp love the chalcedony w the hammered (white gold?)....chefs kiss.


----------



## EpiFanatic

addiCCted said:


> All of it is gorgeous but I esp love the chalcedony w the hammered (white gold?)....chefs kiss.


Thank you.  I like this combo for a very neutral look.  And I would not have guessed I would like it. It’s funny how playing around with different combos can surprise you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Adding some with the perlee bangles.


----------



## waterlily112

EpiFanatic said:


> Playing around with stacking options. What I have come to realize is that my chalcedony makes every combo more interesting and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5634650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634654


So beautiful! Now you got me wanting the 5 motif bracelets in chalcedony and carnelian in WG


----------



## glamourbag

EpiFanatic said:


> Playing around with stacking options. What I have come to realize is that my chalcedony makes every combo more interesting and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5634650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634654


Wow! It is hard to pick a favourite here!  WG is stunning on you.


----------



## rosebean

EpiFanatic said:


> Adding some with the perlee bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5634975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634978


what a stunning stacks!  absolutely unique and gorgeous!


----------



## EpiFanatic

waterlily112 said:


> So beautiful! Now you got me wanting the 5 motif bracelets in chalcedony and carnelian in WG


Thank you @waterlily112 .  I highly recommend the chalcedony if you want to stack or wear alone. That was my first WG five motif. Truly versatile. 



glamourbag said:


> Wow! It is hard to pick a favourite here!  WG is stunning on you.


Thank you @glamourbag. My favorite is onyx and WG. But I would “need” the chalcedony. Lol.



rosebean said:


> what a stunning stacks!  absolutely unique and gorgeous!


Thank you @rosebean.


----------



## LOYER

Pour moi c'est agate et guilloché.


----------



## Bethc

Just adding my onyx bracelets with the perlee ❤️


----------



## Bethc

EpiFanatic said:


> Adding some with the perlee bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5634975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634978


Love the WG & carnelian!  ❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bethc said:


> Just adding my onyx bracelets with the perlee ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5635346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635347


The perlee as always is spectacular.


----------



## nicole0612

Bethc said:


> Just adding my onyx bracelets with the perlee ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5635346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635347


This looks so pretty framed by the two Perlees!


----------



## waterlily112

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you @waterlily112 .  I highly recommend the chalcedony if you want to stack or wear alone. That was my first WG five motif. Truly versatile.


I was going to get the YG blue agate bracelet before the price increase but decided to wait for the WG guilloche line instead, now this WG chalcedony is calling for me.  I think I may end up getting the chalcedony bracelet to layer with either the WG guilloche or the sweet WG pave bracelet, will have to try them on in person to see which combo looks better though


----------



## hers4eva

EpiFanatic said:


> chalcedony


So stunning and eye candy   

How delicate is the chalcedony stone? What other color motif is its wear similar too?  Does it come in yellow gold?


----------



## andybb

EpiFanatic said:


> Adding some with the perlee bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5634975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634978


I’m in love! how did you get the pure hammered WG? Was it a special order?


----------



## EpiFanatic

andybb said:


> I’m in love! how did you get the pure hammered WG? Was it a special order?


Yea, special order


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> So stunning and eye candy
> 
> How delicate is the chalcedony stone? What other color motif is its wear similar too?  Does it come in yellow gold?


Thank you.  It is does not come in YG. Nothing that VCA offers is like it. WF MOP maybe close for the look.


----------



## hers4eva

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you.  It is does not come in YG. Nothing that VCA offers is like it. WF MOP maybe close for the look.


Is it as delicate as Malachite?


----------



## EpiFanatic

hers4eva said:


> Is it as delicate as Malachite?


Less I believe


----------



## Bethc

andybb said:


> I’m in love! how did you get the pure hammered WG? Was it a special order?


It must be the light in the pics, those are diamonds.


----------



## waterlily112

Bethc said:


> It must be the light in the pics, those are diamonds.


Unless you're referring to the one row Perlee, the 5 motif bracelet is def hammered.


----------



## jenayb

Bethc said:


> It must be the light in the pics, those are diamonds.



I'm not @EpiFanatic (obvi ) but those are not diamonds - it's her SO WG hammered 5 motif. I have the same bracelet and 20 motif that were my SOs.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bethc said:


> It must be the light in the pics, those are diamonds.


Props to VCA for making the hammered look diamond-like. I wish @Bethc . Just. WG.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

EpiFanatic said:


> Props to VCA for making the hammered look diamond-like. I wish @Bethc . Just. WG.



MTE! I love my hammered 5-motifs. But the WG one definitely stands out more than the YG, which has a much softer look. I'm excited to see how the WG guilloche will compare to the hammered and the pave. Hopefully someone will be able to share mod shots once the WG guilloche is released (hint hint)


----------



## fdc

EpiFanatic said:


> Adding some with the perlee bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5634975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634978


Wow I didn’t know there was carnelian with WG, is it a special order?


----------



## EpiFanatic

fdc said:


> Wow I didn’t know there was carnelian with WG, is it a special order?


Yes it is.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes it is.


This is one of my favorite special orders of all time. You made such a good choice.


----------



## Bethc

EpiFanatic said:


> Props to VCA for making the hammered look diamond-like. I wish @Bethc . Just. WG.


So sorry, I thought that reponse was to my pic, which was close in verbiage!
Your WG hammered is gorgeous!


----------



## LouisV76

beautiful stacks ❤️
is one of them not shortened?


----------

